# Barring Order on somebody who may show up at a function and cause trouble?



## pricilla (13 Dec 2005)

Hi, can you get a barring order out on somebody who you think may show up at a function and cause trouble, it wouldn't be violence but they would be an uninvited guest.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

I doubt it but try  for more info. Why not just make sure that there are appropriate security/door staff on duty instead?


----------



## Vanilla (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

No, you can't.


----------



## pricilla (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

Thanks Clubman & Vanilla.
I think you are right, I'll just have to ensure that somebody removes this girl if she arrives. She tried to ruin my engagement party with her antics and I have a feeling she'll try to gatecrash our lovely quiet wedding. I don't know the girl at all, she's a friend of his family. I'll just have to speak to his sister about it, rather than worrying.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

She sounds like great craic. Do you have her number?


----------



## pricilla (13 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

HaHa! Yeah 666. What a nightmare, please God I'll never meet her again.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*

You will probably need an injunction to stop her attending.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2005)

Presumably that would involve a lot of (legal) hassle, time and cost?


----------



## Gabriel (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*



			
				bond-007 said:
			
		

> You will probably need an injunction to stop her attending.



You inform some blokes at the wedding (family or whatever) that if she arrives she's to be asked to leave. Simple.


----------



## Humpback (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> You inform some blokes at the wedding (family or whatever) that if she arrives she's to be asked to leave. Simple.



Deffo  
Invite me along, point her out, and I'll take her off your hands. Been a while since I've encountered a "psycho chick", but as we all know, they're the best.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2005)

Imagine if everybody who caused a scene at an _Irish _wedding was barred? 



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Deffo
> Invite me along, point her out, and I'll take her off your hands. Been a while since I've encountered a "psycho chick", but as we all know, they're the best.


 Do you keep pet rabbits by any chance?


----------



## Danmo (15 Dec 2005)

Had a similar problem at my own wedding. I had a quiet word with a few trusted male guests who were to eject said relative as discreetly as possible if they appeared. Unfortunately...there's always one!


----------



## Gabriel (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Legal question*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Deffo
> Invite me along, point her out, and I'll take her off your hands. Been a while since I've encountered a "psycho chick", but as we all know, they're the best.




Haha...quite true


----------



## pricilla (16 Dec 2005)

Thanks a million, I had a word with my dad and he said she's be thrown out so fast she wouldn't know what hit her.
Thanks for the offer Gabriel, I'm glad we're friends again


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2005)

pricilla said:
			
		

> Thanks a million, I had a word with my dad and he said she's be thrown out so fast she wouldn't know what hit her.


Careful now - you don't want your father or other guests being charged with assault.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Careful now - you don't want your father or other guests being charged with assault.


Sure,  no one will see a thing!


----------



## casiopea (16 Dec 2005)

You could send her a solicitors letter, threatening her with legal action should she show?  

It might be a case that she just needs to see how serious you are about her not coming and this will shock her to see sense.  There would be some cost involved in this obviously, seeing a solicitor and then the letter.


----------

